# Thoughts on wearing chinos / khakis with a shirt and tie? Also need recommendations...



## LookinSharp24 (Jun 3, 2013)

looking for the best slightly-dressy chino for under $50. looks like Lands End or LL Bean might be my best choice?

i know full well about Bills, Incotex, BB, etc. but those are more than i want to spend.

eyeing these specifically:

https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/831...double-l-chino-pants-standard-fit-plain-front

and these:

https://www.landsend.com/products/m..._-ShopStyle.com&CJSID=1144598126#BVRRWidgetID


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm still trying to figure out my fit in LE chinos, but I used to have a couple pair of the LLB Double L chinos in Classic fit- I actually really really liked them, the only reason I don't wear them anymore is that they're too big for me now, but I've considered buying more if the LE ones don't fit me well. The non-iron finish is a non issue IMHO, I never even notice it on chinos.Per the shirt/tie/jacket question, that's what I wear every day (I don't know if I'm necessarily someone that should be emulated, but it is what it is). The trick is that everything is harmonious- IMHO an OCBD, blazer, and four in hand repp or emblematic (or bow tie, if you're so inclined) work better with chinos than a spread collar, French cuffs, and half Windsor.


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

I personally enjoy J. Crew's classic fit chino, which is already 25% off today bringing the price to around $53.00. They may even go lower if you can wait until Black Friday or post-Christmas. 

As for wearing them with a shirt and tie: only if there is a sport coat or blazer involved.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Exactly. A spread-collar dress shirt demands dress pants. OCBD, good chinos, a tie, and a blazer/sport coat is virtually a trad uniform, however, and one that can be deconstructed easily, i.e., you can do an OCBD and jacket without tie and it will look better than a dress shirt without tie. But no, don't do shirt and tie alone, unless it's only because you took the jacket off temporarily.



orange fury said:


> I'm still trying to figure out my fit in LE chinos, but I used to have a couple pair of the LLB Double L chinos in Classic fit- I actually really really liked them, the only reason I don't wear them anymore is that they're too big for me now, but I've considered buying more if the LE ones don't fit me well. The non-iron finish is a non issue IMHO, I never even notice it on chinos.Per the shirt/tie/jacket question, that's what I wear every day (I don't know if I'm necessarily someone that should be emulated, but it is what it is). The trick is that everything is harmonious- IMHO *an OCBD, blazer, and four in hand repp or emblematic (or bow tie, if you're so inclined) work better with chinos than a spread collar, French cuffs, and half Windsor.*


----------



## LookinSharp24 (Jun 3, 2013)

universitystripe said:


> I personally enjoy J. Crew's classic fit chino, which is already 25% off today bringing the price to around $53.00. They may even go lower if you can wait until Black Friday or post-Christmas.
> 
> As for wearing them with a shirt and tie: only if there is a sport coat or blazer involved.


bummer. my dress code at work is shirt/tie no jacket.

been wearing dockers d2's and they look OK if not a bit too casual and baggy. need a slimmer fit and dressier look. not a HUGE fan of wool pants tbh.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Your workplace prohibits you from wearing a jacket?



LookinSharp24 said:


> bummer. my dress code at work is shirt/tie no jacket.
> 
> been wearing dockers d2's and they look OK if not a bit too casual and baggy. need a slimmer fit and dressier look. not a HUGE fan of wool pants tbh.


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

LookinSharp24 said:


> bummer. my dress code at work is shirt/tie no jacket.


Truly? Could you not wear a sport coat or blazer and simply put it aside while working? I believe this is what many here do, anyway.

I don't believe in rocking the boat at an office with sartorial choices, but this strikes me as odd. My standard office wear is an OCBD, khakis, and loafers because we're inherently casual. I only wear tie and jacket for special events.


----------



## LookinSharp24 (Jun 3, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Your workplace prohibits you from wearing a jacket?


no but NO ONE does it and i don't own JUST a blazer so i'd rather not spend additional monies on a nice navy blazer when it's not required and no one wears one :/

but i agree that it is the correct look

the fact that they require shirt/tie but no jacket is kind of silly


----------



## LookinSharp24 (Jun 3, 2013)

universitystripe said:


> Truly? Could you not wear a sport coat or blazer and simply put it aside while working? I believe this is what many here do, anyway.
> 
> I don't believe in rocking the boat at an office with sartorial choices, but this strikes me as odd. My standard office wear is an OCBD, khakis, and loafers because we're inherently casual. I only wear tie and jacket for special events.


no, no i definitely could. just saying its not needed and not one person does it.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Well, you certainly don't want to set yourself apart from the crowd.


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

LookinSharp24 said:


> no, no i definitely could. just saying its not needed and not one person does it.


Well, do what you think is best in your situation. There are nice blazers to be thrifted on eBay for less than $100, but I wouldn't wear it if I thought it would endanger my standing around the office. Although some say to dress one level better than your peers.

When out in the world, however, lose the tie if not wearing the jacket. You don't want to be confused for a waiter at a restaurant.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

This. One could always wear the jacket to and from the office, and just remove it once you're in the workplace.



universitystripe said:


> Well, do what you think is best in your situation. There are nice blazers to be thrifted on eBay for less than $100, but I wouldn't wear it if I thought it would endanger my standing around the office. Although some say to dress one level better than your peers.
> 
> When out in the world, however, lose the tie if not wearing the jacket. You don't want to be confused for a waiter at a restaurant.


----------



## LookinSharp24 (Jun 3, 2013)

ok ok, i'll look into a jacket. dark navy right? will that work with olive, gray and navy pants?

also, what brands? ll bean? lands end? looking to stay within budget.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Lookin, I mean this only in the best way, but it feels like there is some urgency to this. Is there? If this isn't something you have to get done right away, I would slow down and look around and find out what you would really like to wear. A sport coat or a blazer should be something you enjoy putting on and wearing, because you look and feel good in it. Even if you don't pay a lot, you should think of it as something of a long-term investment.

Do a little research, do some lurking here, and see what others are wearing.


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

LookinSharp24 said:


> ok ok, i'll look into a jacket. dark navy right? will that work with olive, gray and navy pants?
> 
> also, what brands? ll bean? lands end? looking to stay within budget.


Are you set on buying new? Around here, the standard is a navy Brooks Brothers blazer with 3 buttons in gold or brass. You can find them on eBay gently used for ~$80. They are easily north of $400 new.

But do not go into purchasing a blazer without doing your homework. Don't be swayed by the trendy short style you see so often today (Brooks offers both styles). This is a fashion piece, and will not earn you respect nor value in the long term.

It should fit well in the shoulders and chest. The bottom of the blazer should reach the bend of your thumb when your arms are at rest.

Buy a good one and you will be making a sound investment. :thumbs-up:

But as Duvel said, you should enjoy this. I believe every man should own a blazer and sport coat, if not also a suit, but this isn't life or death.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

LookinSharp24 said:


> ok ok, i'll look into a jacket. dark navy right? will that work with olive, gray and navy pants?


No, a navy jacket/blazer will not work with navy pants. Tan, olive, gray (light to medium are best) are fine.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Although it doesn't cover the 3-roll-2 style, this is a fairly good guide on blazers: https://www.artofmanliness.com/2010/09/16/man-blazer-jacket/


----------



## RT-Bone (Nov 12, 2013)

Save up, wait for a sale, then buy this:


----------



## red_shift (Aug 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Well, you certainly don't want to set yourself apart from the crowd.


I think that depends on the crowd 

Today I've got on cords, OCBD, a tweed jacket, repp tie, pocket square and pennies in the office. It's a casual outfit for me and since everything matches I'm happy to be the odd man out.

Most of the old guard around the office have stopped me to say that they like to see someone else carrying on the tradition of dressing up for work. My immediate peers have succumbed to the plague of business casual and worse but since I've been here for a few years I'm tolerated with only some gentle ribbing here and there.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Get some Bill's chamois chinos from Sierra Trading Post - wait until they are on sale for $48 - this happens once a month or so with the M2P. I think that many of the other styles are actually less expensive. These are nice enough to be dressed up more than your normal chinos. 

As to the sports coat, if you are not comfortable wearing one then don't, but you could also go with a casual one like corduroy or cotton/lined based on the season.


----------



## Natty Beau (Apr 29, 2014)

red_shift said:


> I think that depends on the crowd
> 
> Today I've got on cords, OCBD, a tweed jacket, repp tie, pocket square and pennies in the office. It's a casual outfit for me and since everything matches I'm happy to be the odd man out.
> 
> Most of the old guard around the office have stopped me to say that they like to see someone else carrying on the tradition of dressing up for work. My immediate peers have succumbed to the plague of business casual and worse but since I've been here for a few years I'm tolerated with only some gentle ribbing here and there.


People like you and I may be the exceptions that prove the rule, but it's still a valid concern to most guys, from what I gather.

However, an earthy tweed jacket could easily be worn to and from most offices without drawing unwanted attention, I would think. At least when the weather necessitates some kind of jacket anyway.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Definitely. All it takes is setting the example. I'm proud to say it's happened in my office, believe it or not.



red_shift said:


> I think that depends on the crowd
> 
> Today I've got on cords, OCBD, a tweed jacket, repp tie, pocket square and pennies in the office. It's a casual outfit for me and since everything matches I'm happy to be the odd man out.
> 
> Most of the old guard around the office have stopped me to say that they like to see someone else carrying on the tradition of dressing up for work. My immediate peers have succumbed to the plague of business casual and worse but since I've been here for a few years I'm tolerated with only some gentle ribbing here and there.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I wear a jacket and tie almost every day, no one even notices anymore because I did it from my first day working here. Even though everyone does the polo shirt (usually Nike or UnderArmor) and dockers, when I wear a polo and chinos, everyone asks if I'm feeling okay lol.Per the jacket though, I would avoid purchasing on eBay right now, at this point you really need to try on jackets in person until you're sure of your measurements and fit preferences. For example, in modern jackets I'm a 38R, but in vintage stuff I'm usually a 38L-40R. In actual measurements, I need a 25" sleeve, 19.75"-21" chest, 19" waist, 17"-18" shoulder, and 30"-31" BOC length. Outside of these measurements I've been burned in the past because I liked a fabric or pattern so much I thought I could get away with it. Point being, I would avoid eBay until you can nail your measurements down.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I find that people make less of a deal if I mix it up, jacket and tie one day, sweaters a few days, jacket without tie the next, etc. The jacket and tie becomes just one more of Duvel's outfits to them.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

If NO ONE wears jackets right now, I wouldn't jump in whole hog with a navy blazer. Try something more casual, like a corduroy jacket or maybe a pendleton topster. Or just go with a v-neck sweater, those might work too.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Reuben said:


> If NO ONE wears jackets right now, I wouldn't jump in whole hog with a navy blazer. Try something more casual, like a corduroy jacket or maybe a pendleton topster. Or just go with a v-neck sweater, those might work too.


Good suggestions, but at least where I live, just about no one wears a sport coat or blazer at all. So by default, you stand out when you do wear one.


----------



## LookinSharp24 (Jun 3, 2013)

so...umm...about those chinos. lol.


----------



## Jman9599 (Dec 23, 2013)

Get them. I can no longer recommend BB advantage chinos due to the cuffs fraying in about 9 months to a year.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Feels like we've pretty much run through the options. Not a whole lot under $50 to be had, really, especially of any quality. But I think you're safe with the recommendations that have been made.



LookinSharp24 said:


> so...umm...about those chinos. lol.


----------



## thegovteach (Dec 2, 2012)

I always wore a jacket to work, but it was off for the remainder of the day after about 9am...try teaching a room full of 30 kids in Texas, even with a/c, it gets hot in a classroom...


----------



## yoshi (Nov 13, 2014)

Hardly any man at my office wears a jacket, which I find odd since men are required to wear ties. I'll wear one M-Th and hang it up while I'm sitting down working, then put it on when I have to go to a meeting or lunch. 

If you have a nearby Polo outlet, I find that I can often get the classic fit flat front chinos for ~$50. They are pre-hemmed, but the location of the store and the price is convenient for me so I make do. I have a pair of LE traditional fit Lighthouse chinos that should be on my doorstep right now. Sub-$50 and LE does free cuffing. I am interested to see how they turn out. My problem is that they change their names/fits/styles so frequently that it become a guessing game of what you're going to receive.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm not sure I believe in the idea of "best chinos under $50." It's too broad a category. If you narrow things down a lot, you can talk about best, but otherwise there's always some trade-off.

That said, I like both Lands' End tailored fit and J. Crew classic fit, which are pretty similar as far as I recall. I haven't liked how LL Bean's chinos fit, but I've only tried them in a catch-as-catch-can manner. I don't have an objection to the Gap, either.

I don't wear ties without jackets, but if you need to, I'd stick to OCBDs and avoid most woven silk ties. A repp striped silk is fine, but otherwise I'd suggest sticking to solids and tartans in lambswool in cool weather, madras plaids in the summer, and silk or wool knits. I think with a v-neck sweater, you could try an ancient madder or a wool challis print.

Also, your belt game has to be on point if you're doing something "dressy" but aren't wearing a jacket. Now, I happen to think Beltmaster punches way above their weight, but my favorite belts are Torino surcingles, or random things I've found in the clearance section at J. Crew.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

And there's the little matter of to cuff or not to cuff. Dare we go there?


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

gamma68 said:


> Good suggestions, but at least where I live, just about no one wears a sport coat or blazer at all. So by default, you stand out when you do wear one.


This is interesting Gamma. I find it hard to believe that there is a city where lawyers, bankers, accounting firms, upper management, insurance types, and what have you don't wear a suit, blazer, or sport coat. I am not saying that I don't believe you, because I do 

I am the only employee in my office that wears a tie/sport coat regularly, but often project managers from of our offices or other senior employees as well as sales will wear jacket/tie or just a jacket when visiting. Now that I am a senior employee it is fine. It even makes sense. However, when I leave the office (I work downtown in a small 75k pop city) I will see a few men in suits or jacket/tie. So, while I am not in the majority I do not stand out.

LookingSharp - I am not suggesting that you wear a jacket. Give the essential chinos in classic fit a try. They aren't the best, but they have got me through at times.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Duvel said:


> And there's the little matter of to cuff or not to cuff. Dare we go there?


If you have the option to cuff, but you choose not to, there's no going back.

If you have cuffs, and one day, you decide you don't want cuffs, you're out, what, $8-$15 bucks to get the pants re-hemmed.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

So we are going down this path!



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> If you have the option to cuff, but you choose not to, there's no going back.
> 
> If you have cuffs, and one day, you decide you don't want cuffs, you're out, what, $8-$15 bucks to get the pants re-hemmed.


----------

